
VeriGames - dfc
http://verigames.com/
======
rrzar
And ?

~~~
dfc
"Darpa has set up a new gaming site, called Verigames, that it says will help
eliminate vulnerabilities in commercial off-the-shelf software the U.S.
military, government and other organizations use, marking an interesting move
that the Pentagon’s research wing is turning to the crowd to solve the
problems of private enterprise."

[http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/12/gaming-national-
secu...](http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/12/gaming-national-security/)

